# Ajuda na escolha de estaçao meteorológica



## Pestynha (23 Jan 2012 às 11:06)

Ola viva meus caros 
Peço desculpa por esta a abrir novo topico.
Antes de mais vou-me apresentar , sou o Bruno sou de setubal e tenho 30 anos, e tenho interesse por metereologia pouc sei ainda ...

Abertura deste topico prende-se com interesse de saber qual a estaçao metereologica comprar ?! com tanta oferta é dificil a escolha ainda mais para alguem sem experiencia .Tenho pensado gastar ate no max 300 € , pretendo algo que me diga horas nascer e por sol fases lua, tc max e min  ponto orvalho , mediçao vento e direcçao , pressao , chuva etc etc etc ...

Peço vos assim que me indiquem as vossas opinioes 

Fico ja mt agradeçido

Cumprimentos


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2012 às 11:13)

*Re: Ajuda na escolha de estaçao metereologica*

Encomendei agora esta:




tens aqui o link:
http://www.pce-instruments.com/espa.../p6978_Estacion-meteorologica-PCE-FWS-20.html

a que tenho usado até agora é esta:


----------



## Pestynha (23 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

pareçe-me boa e bem barata e com mtas funçoes . 
so nao tem nascer e por do sol nem as luas , mas n se pode ter tudo

Quanto é os portes ?


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jan 2012 às 17:45)

Mas pretendes comprar por cá, ou podes mandar vir da net ?


----------



## ct1gnd (23 Jan 2012 às 21:00)

Olá
Olha eu comprei em Dezembro ultimo, uma La Crosse 2357 por 99 €
mais portes e estou bem contente com ela, não sei se é o 
que te interessa
Veio de França, porque por cá era o dobro.
Cumprimentos


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Jan 2012 às 21:33)

Pestynha disse:


> pareçe-me boa e bem barata e com mtas funçoes .
> *so nao tem nascer e por do sol nem as luas , mas n se pode ter tudo
> *
> Quanto é os portes ?



A PCE tem esses dados nas consola
Qto aos portes de Espanha, tem no site da PCE


----------



## Pestynha (23 Jan 2012 às 22:25)

boas onde for mais barato 
a ideia é gastar o menos possivel e ficar com uma coisita boa



Mário Barros disse:


> Mas pretendes comprar por cá, ou podes mandar vir da net ?


----------



## Pestynha (23 Jan 2012 às 22:25)

qual o site?


ct1gnd disse:


> Olá
> Olha eu comprei em Dezembro ultimo, uma La Crosse 2357 por 99 €
> mais portes e estou bem contente com ela, não sei se é o
> que te interessa
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jan 2012 às 15:01)

Pestynha disse:


> boas onde for mais barato
> a ideia é gastar o menos possivel e ficar com uma coisita boa



Como diz o nosso amigo Isalvador. 



lsalvador disse:


> Por 514€ tens a Vantage Vue (versão EU) com datalogger usb e entrega em casa



Aconselho-te a poupar mais um pouco se queres algo bom e que dure, caso contrário queres algo mais básico só para te iniciares, vai para uma Oregon


----------



## ct1gnd (24 Jan 2012 às 21:57)

Olha vai a este site

http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/GB2357.php

Tem várias estações, eu estou muito contente com a minha.


----------



## HotSpot (24 Jan 2012 às 22:35)

Pestynha, podes comprar a Davis? Mesmo com um esforço?

Então não penses mais no assunto.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2012 às 01:42)

HotSpot disse:


> Pestynha, podes comprar a Davis? Mesmo com um esforço?
> 
> Então não penses mais no assunto.



Boa noite malta...
Eu comprei a minha Davis vue, que chegou no dia 14, e sem datalogger ficou pelos 424.91 (portes incluídos) na nautic 21. 
Falando de valores já elevados, parece-me que vale o esforço...


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 09:35)

Bom dia posso gastar ate 500 €

Tu é que o camarada do meteo da moita (grande site) é por tua causa que vou comprar uma estaçao , acabaste com o projecto ...  a dias enviei um mail  para ti... Pena teres acabado . 

Um abraço



HotSpot disse:


> Pestynha, podes comprar a Davis? Mesmo com um esforço?
> 
> Então não penses mais no assunto.


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 09:36)

Acho que vou compara um cm a tua mas sem cabos 



Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite malta...
> Eu comprei a minha Davis vue, que chegou no dia 14, e sem datalogger ficou pelos 424.91 (portes incluídos) na nautic 21.
> Falando de valores já elevados, parece-me que vale o esforço...


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 09:37)

Obrigado companheiro 



ct1gnd disse:


> Olha vai a este site
> 
> http://www.nouveauxobjets.com/GB2357.php
> 
> Tem várias estações, eu estou muito contente com a minha.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 11:39)

Pestynha disse:


> Acho que vou compara um cm a tua mas sem cabos



A dele já é sem cabos


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 12:04)

ta a um bom preço 



Mário Barros disse:


> A dele já é sem cabos


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 12:09)

eu estive a ver no site e 
Davis Vantage Vue + WeatherLink USB for Windows    474 €

Sub-Total: 474,99€ 
I.V.A. (18%): 85,50€ 
UPS Standard Spain/Portugal Shipping (Shipping to Estremadura, Portugal ): 15,65€ 

Total: 576,14€


----------



## Sanxito (25 Jan 2012 às 13:36)

Pestynha disse:


> eu estive a ver no site e
> Davis Vantage Vue + WeatherLink USB for Windows    474 €
> 
> Sub-Total: 474,99€
> ...



Boas...
esse valor é já com datalogger. eu comprei a minha sem datalogger, fica para outra fase pois já fiz um enorme esforço para a comprar, e ficou no valor que te disse (424,91€). Lá para o verão vou pensar nisso... 
Excelente maquina...


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 13:39)

Pestynha disse:


> eu estive a ver no site e
> Davis Vantage Vue + WeatherLink USB for Windows    474 €



Isso é devido ao weatherlink, o weatherlink permite-te transmitir os dados pro pc e pra net, caso contrário apenas tens a estação, nada podes fazer com os dados, só guardá-los manualmente, não podes ligar a estação ao pc.


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 13:53)

posso comprar em separado certo?
ficara mais caro ?


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jan 2012 às 14:13)

Pestynha disse:


> posso comprar em separado certo?
> ficara mais caro ?



Podes, claro, poderá ficar um pouco mais caro, mas nada de mais. Além que não precisas de ir a correr comprar o weatherlink logo depois de teres a estação.


----------



## Pestynha (25 Jan 2012 às 14:54)

ok obrigado pela vossa ajuda
vou comprar essa mesmo davis vantage vue

quando a tiver dou noticias , 

obrigado uma vez mais


----------

